# Homemade Winch Mount



## kvogt94 (May 9, 2011)

I need some help, i bought a warn winch 3000lb and i need to make my own front mount/bracket for it for my 2008 Brute Force 650i...if you have pictures and tips or ideas that would be great.

Thanks Guys


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've seen a few on ebay for around 50.00 free shipping ,,, if that helps don't think you could buy all the materials to make one for any less

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/KAWA...418608QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kawa...422741QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

they are fairly complicated, with several bends and stuff in them.. it's worth not having the headache to just buy one


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with the guys...it's cheaper to buy one and a lot less headache.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

unless you have a cnc plasma or laser machine, and a press break to bend them.. 

but if you have all that equipment, you should be able to measure the frame and stuff to figure out your own mount.. Just saying..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

are the 650i and 750 frame the same? if so heres the dimensions to mine...









okay.. heres how it looks.. the pink lines are where you have to bend it ..

the top bend is a 45 degree... middle is a 15 degree..bottom solid is a 90 degree bend

on the bends...the 45 degree bend is 2" from the top (measured by the fairlead cutout)
...and the middle 15 degree bend is 3 3/4" from the bottom ...90 degree bend 1 1/2" from the bottom 

it is 12" from top to bottom when it is a flat peice of metal
and 14 3/4" wide at the widest point 

the cut out for the roller fairlead is 3 1/2" wide and 3 3/4" top to bottom (the 3 3/4 is over to give a little more room for the cable)

the bottom has to be at least 8 1/2 " wide in order to u-bolt to the frame



it is made out of 1/8" plate..

i didnt note the measurements of all the plate sides or the bolt holes i figure you can cut off all excess after you get it built then mark up the bolt holes when get a good fit

if u have anymore questions..just PM me or post them here and i will get back to you. asap  im gonna keep my drawing for a referance if you need it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm I could draw that in CAD for ya...  If it's to scale & you can scan it & make a PDFor .tiff of it & send me a copy.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

what i did is i took my winch plate off and traced it then measured all the angles...ill have to find the paper i put it on and scan it ...i dont remember what i did with it....oh yeah whats a "tiff"


----------



## kvogt94 (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys
blue beast that picture will work fine im going to build it tomorrow and ill upload pics of it when im done. thanks again


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

kvogt94 said:


> thanks guys
> blue beast that picture will work fine im going to build it tomorrow and ill upload pics of it when im done. thanks again


i hope the frames are the same between the 650 and 750...in the front at least ..somebody???


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

.tiff = picture file


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ok ..i knew i was "computer lingo" dumb..


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

that could be built fairly easy... :33: might be adding something to my list of fabbed parts for brutes...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Maybe I'll send you the cad dwgs when I get them done.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i can probably do them... lol but you can if you want. i do have a full machine shop at my disposal with cnc machines and press breaks and lots of other goodies...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. I was just looking for something to draw when I get bored. lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

now if someone would let me borrow their brute so i can make a pattern for the radiator mount we would be in business...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

P425 had'nt forgot i just have not found them yet..i will keep looking ...i know i have them here somewhere.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ok.


----------

